# Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?



## koc08 (27. März 2012)

Hallo, 
wir planen ein sehr flaches Edelstahlbecken als reines Objekt bodenbündig in den Garten einzulassen (d.h. keine Fische). Leider wurden mir diverse Tipps zum Thema "Wasserfilterung, Veralgung" gegeben. Da sich diese teilweise widersprochen haben, erhoffe ich mir Unterstützung und Hinweise in diesem Forum. Auf den Bildern ist einmal das Edelstahlbecken dargestellt. Es ist mittlerweile zusammengeschweißt und die Wangen sind verstärkt. Ein zweites Bild zeigt unsere Planung, d.h. kleiner Wasserfall am Kopfende, die Granitplatten stehen einige Zentimer über dem Becken, indirekte LED-Strips beleuchten das Wasser. Ein Abfluß ist bereits im Boden eingeschweißt.

Die zentrale Frage, die sich mir stellt. Wie kann ich das Wasser, insbesonder im Sommer, mit einfachen Mitteln klar halten. Ein Brunnenanschluß steht zur Verfügung!
a) Großer Regenwassertank (mehrere m³) mit Kreislauf? Aufwendig, hohe Kosten.
b) Chlor? Darauf möchte ich gerne verzichten.
c) Filterung? Wenn ja welcher? Der Filter darf nicht sichtbar sein.
d) 4-wöchtig auspumpen und Wasser per Brunnen neu einlassen, d.h. kein Kreislauf? Wie lange bleibt das Wasser (Spiegel bei ca. 20-22 cm) klar?
e) ...

Ganz herzlichen Dank


----------



## Nori (27. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Ich denke da genügt ein UVC-Klärer - würde sagen ein 11 oder 18 Watt-Gerät reicht für die paar Liter aus - das ganze angesteuert von einer kleinen Pumpe mit ca. 4000 lit/h, denn es soll ja beim Wasserfall was runterplätschern - ansonsten würde bestimmt ne 1500-er genügen.
Man kann hier auch so ne Pumpen/Filterkombination einsetzen.
Das ganze kann dann auch über Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert werden....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zermalmer (27. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Hallo koc08,
wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Sonneneinstrahlung auf das gewünschte Becken aus?

Du hast da 25cm Wassertiefe in schön glänzendem Edelstahl...
Wenn da die Sonne "draufbrettert", dann verdunstet da nicht unerheblich Wasser, deswegen könnte ein beschatteter Tank im Anschluss nicht schlecht sein, damit das Wasser nicht irgendwann "kocht".
Und letzteres könnte Tieren zum Verhängnis werden...auch wenn sie nicht wissen, das du lieber nur so ein Becken haben möchtest  
Ich erinnere mich an meiner Zeit als Kind... wir hatten am Teich eine Vogeltränke... und die __ Frösche hatten sich einen Spaß draus gemacht, sich darin zu sonnen...
Bis ich mal bei strahelndem Sonnenschein im Sommer mal einen Frosch wie wild rumspringen habe sehen und er sofort wieder im Teich verschwunden war...
Ein Fingertest an der Vogeltränke brachte die Erklärung


----------



## docmatze (27. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Hi,

genau vor dem Problem hatte ich auch schonmal gestanden!
Gelöst hatten wir es mit einem Mittelchen, mir fällt es einfach nicht mehr ein, ich bin schon am Grübeln.Es war auf alle Fälle ohne Chlor!
Dazu hatten wir dann eine UV Lampe in einem Edelstahlbehälter.
Das ganze hatte dann wirklich Tadellos funktioniert.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (27. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Hallo koc08,
herzlich Willkommen.
:Willkommen2

Damit das wenige Wasser klar bleibt, sollte es bei deiner Konstellation am einfachsten sein du füllst es über den Brunnen ständig nach.
Hast du mal eine Wasseranalyse von diesem machen lassen?

Solange es keinen hohen Nitrat oder Phosphat Werte hat, ist das die günstigste Lösung und eine chemische oder UVC Behandlung entfällt.


----------



## koc08 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich werde nächste Woche mit dem Gärtner sprechen, der sich auch zu dem Thema informieren möchte. Der Einsatz einer UV-Lampe war nicht bisher nicht bekannt. 

Falls mich der "Profi" nicht überzeugen kann, werde ich vermutlich folgenden Kombination umsetzen:
- Hinter dem "Wasserfall" wird eine Filterung plus UV-Lampe (-Klärer) integriert.
- Fliesendes Brunnenwasser ist reichlich vorhanden, ich kann jederzeit auf Knopfdruck einen kompletten Wasseraustausch durchführen.
- Danke auch für den Hinweis bzgl. des "kochenden Wassers". Die Option, zur Integration eines mittelgroßen Erdtanks zwecks Kühlung, halte ich mir jedenfalls offen.
Nochmals Dank
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Hallo Jürgen,
nicht *jeder* Gärtner ist ein guter Teichbauer. 

Mit einem Filter und UVC lässt sich die Verweilzeit sicher verlängern.
Je nach Beschaffenheit des Brunnenwasser ist das mehr oder weniger sinnvoll.

Es ist ja wenig Volumen, da könnte langfristig eine wöchentlicher Komplettaustausch günstiger sein.
Auch eine kleine Pumpe, die ständig läuft, könnte eine Option sein.


----------



## Nori (29. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Wenn ein Wasserfall laufen soll muss sowieso eine Pumpe in Betrieb sein - dann kommt es auf die 18 Watt UVC auch nicht an - und auf die sonst so üblichen Pflanzensachen kann man bei so einem sterilen Behälter getrost verzichten - das ist ein überdimensionaler Zimmerbrunnen und kein Teich!

Gruß Nori


----------



## bekamax (29. März 2012)

*AW: Edelstahlbecken (5,5m x 1,0m x 0,25m) - Filterung?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würd mich auch bei den Poolbetreibern schlau machen. Gerade bei deinem Becken scheint mir der Einsatz von Chemie und Poolfilter sinnvoll, damit du lange Freude daran hast. Glitschige und veralgte (Edelstahl)Wände, die man alle paar Tage putzen muss, sind dir ohne Einsatz von Chemie m.M.n. sicher, und selbst mit den ganzen Mittelchen wird es im Sommer sicher eine Herausforderung, sauberes und wirklich klares Wasser in diesem Becken zu haben. (Und sonst wirkt ja optisch ein (wunderschönes) Edelstahlbecken ja nicht, oder?)

Außerdem sollte man die Anziehungskraft, die Wasser auf Menschen ausübt, nicht unterschätzen. Ich in mir sicher, dass dein Becken bald für Fußbäder genützt werden wird....

LG
Karin, die findet, dass Poolchemie, sparsam eingesetzt, 
durchaus auch seine Vorzüge haben kann.

PS.: Wirst halt eine Apothekerwaage brauchen


----------

